# Word of the Day: Awesomesauce



## RubyK (Mar 13, 2021)

Extremely good; excellent.

I think the word awesomesauce is beyond ridiculous. How it came about or got into the dictionary is difficult to understand.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 13, 2021)

Your selection for the WOTD today, Ruby, is awesomesauce as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## Pepper (Mar 13, 2021)

I hate the word awesomesauce!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 13, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I hate the word awesomesauce!


ROFLMAO!

I'm not overly thrilled with the word either!


----------



## RubyK (Mar 13, 2021)

Recently I told a young woman of my acquaintance some personal good news. She replied, "awesomesauce!" I was confused. When she repeated awesomesauce twice more, I wondered if she was speaking a foreign language.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 13, 2021)

RubyK said:


> Recently I told a young woman of my acquaintance some personal good news. She replied, "awesomesauce!" I was confused. When she repeated awesomesauce twice more, I wondered if she was speaking a foreign language.


The word reminds me of something  kindergarten girls would use to describe their snacks, their lunches, their shoes, their clothes.


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 13, 2021)

I think I may be too old to use awesomesauce,, sounds too much like apple  sauce?


----------



## SetWave (Mar 13, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I hate the word awesomesauce!


I agree. One of those popular things people with no imagination use.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 13, 2021)

It was popular around here a few years ago.  Have not heard it said in ages!


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 13, 2021)

I have never like the word awesomesauce--it just sounds so stupid to me.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 13, 2021)

I've said it a few times, but it was long ago, and someone was threatening me with water balloons.


----------



## win231 (Mar 13, 2021)

I always say "Awesomesauce" when I compliment someone on their Marinara.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 13, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I hate the word awesomesauce!


According to the Oxford English Dictionary it's a slang term for “good” and was first uttered by the character Strong Bad in the Homestar Runner web series of animated shorts, created by brothers Mike and Matt Chapman in the early 2000's. Non of which means an absolute thing to me. Still, as my fellow Brits will testify, it has to be better than the British slang term for good, well more exceptionally good and that is: "The Dog's B*ll*cks!"


----------

